# Dog the Bounty Hunter Special



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

There will be a special on A&E with Duane "Dog" Chapman from "Dog the Bounty Hunter" tonight (Tuesday, 9/19) at 10PM ET. It is called "Dog: The Family Speaks".

This special will be about Dog, his son Leland, and Tim (Dog's friend and fellow bounty hunter) and their recent arrest and possible future extradition to Mexico for a "kidnapping" charge for apprehending convicted rapist Andrew Luster several years ago. Luster had jumped bail in the US and fled to Mexico where Dog an Co. captured him. The problem is that bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico.

Here is an interview about this from the Today show:

Video


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought Tim was his brother.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I thought Tim was his brother.


Dog calls him his brother and they have the same last name, but they are unrelated.

Check out Tim's profile on the below web site for confirmation:

http://www.dogthebountyhunter.com


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

if you missed this, it airs again tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshinek (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi, My name is Sunshine, and I am appalled at what has happened to Dog and crew.. 
If anyone wants to help in this campaign, please let me know as I have great contact info and direct contact with Beth. I can provide updates as well as answer questions to the best of my knowledge.. 

Let me know if I am welcome.. 

Take Care and thank you!!


----------



## Sunshinek (Oct 11, 2006)

By M.E. Sprengelmeyer, Rocky Mountain News 
October 12, 2006

When he learned that Rep. Tom Tancredo came to his defense, burly bounty hunter Duane "Dog" Chapman reacted in a way one wouldn't expect. 
"I cry easy, so to tell you I cried doesn't tell you very much," Chapman said in a telephone interview from his home in Hawaii. 

Tancredo is leader of the "Set the Dog Free" movement in Congress. He and 29 other Republican congressmen have signed a letter asking Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice to block Chapman's pending extradition to Mexico. 

"Colorado is our home, bro. We've done a lot of work there. I thought most of my friends were gone. It's proven today that they're not," Chapman said. 

Chapman, a Denver native, launched a bail bond and bounty-hunting business in Colorado in 1980. After some high-profile arrests of fugitives, he gained national fame as host of the A&E network's reality show, Dog The Bounty Hunter. 

Now, Mexico wants him extradited there. He was arrested last month, along with two of his colleagues, on a charge of illegal detention and conspiracy, the Associated Press reported. The charge stems from his capture of convicted rapist Andrew Luster, the Max Factor heir, on June 18, 2003, in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. 

Chapman's case has become a cause celebre on the Internet, with a "Set the Dog 

Tancredo has tried to draw attention to the case since last month. This week, he enlisted Rep. Joel Hefley, R-Colorado Springs, and 28 other colleagues in sending a letter protesting the State Department's approval of the pending extradition. 

"Why is the department pursuing this case when Mr. Chapman was in communications and cooperating with U.S. and Mexican authorities before and throughout the entire period he was pursuing Mr. Luster?" the letter says. "Finally - and perhaps most importantly - why is Mr. Chapman being 'rewarded' for everything he has done for both the U.S. and Mexico by bringing Mr. Luster in with the prospect of serving jail time in Mexico?" 

Chapman is no stranger to jail. In his 20s, he served about 18 months in a Texas prison in connection with a homicide. Chapman said he had nothing to do with the fatal shooting, although he was in the area and heard the gunshot. 

Skills he honed in prison, combined with happenstance, led him into the bail bonds and bounty-hunting business. Now, with his company, Free As A Bird Bail Bonds, which is still operating in Colorado, he describes himself as "like a freak-of-nature convict gone good." 

But he says all of that is at risk if he gets tossed into a Mexican jail, where he figures he'd meet up with plenty of violent criminals who have no love for fugitive hunters. 

"This is the real deal. This is a life-threatening travesty," Chapman said. "What I worry about most is leaving my family and going to jail. There's no bucket of gold at the end of this rainbow. There's a cell." 

A plea to 'Set the Dog Free' 

"It seems that Mexican authorities are pressing this case only because they are so stung by the embarrassment of failing where Mr. Chapman succeeded." 

- Letter to Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice by Rep. Tom Tancredo and 29 other members of Congress 

"I've had a lot more confidence when I saw Mr. Tancredo has 30 people signed up. When we retire, I'm heading to Washington, because I love this kind of stuff." 

- Duane "Dog" Chapman, on Tancredo's effort on his behalf


----------



## Sunshinek (Oct 11, 2006)

More Dog News

Oct 10, 2006 3:24 pm US/Mountain
Tancredo Fights Extradition Of 'Dog' Chapman
(CBS4) WASHINGTON Colorado Rep. Tom Tancredo is urging Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice not to extradite bounty hunter Duane "Dog" Chapman to Mexico.In September, United States marshals arrested Chapman and the two men whohelped him track down a fugitive in Mexico.
Chapman and the men found Max Factor heir Andrew Luster in Mexico in June 2003. Luster disappeared during his rape and poisoning trial. Luster was convicted of 86 counts of drugging and assaulting women in his absence.
Chapman received a tip about Luster's whereabouts in Mexico. He said he was accompanied by a local Mexican police officer and he was in communication with American officials about his search for Luster while in Mexico.
Chapman did find Luster and took him into custody on June 18, 2003. 
Chapman said his police escort did not meet him at a Mexican jail, Mexican authorities said Chapman refused to turn over Luster.
Bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico, and Mexican authorities then filed charges of deprivation of freedom and conspiracy against Chapman and the two others.
A judge in Hawaii signed on arrest warrant on those charges in September. That's when Chapman was arrested.
An extradition hearing is set for November; that is why Rep. Tancredo is asking Secretary Rice to get involved now. In a letter signed by 29 members of Congress Tancredo is urging Rice to deny the extradition request.
In it, Tancredo said the judge dismissed the charge which would allow Mexico to extradite Chapman.
Tancredo wrote that it makes no sense for the Mexican authorities to go forward with the case.
"Thanks to Mr. Chapman, Luster is now serving a 124 year sentence," Tancredo wrote.
"It seems that Mexican authorities are pressing this case only because they are so stung by the embarrassment of failure where Mr. Chapman succeeded," wrote Tancredo.
Chapman lived in Tancredo's Colorado district and ran his bounty hunting business out of Edgewater for some time.
The bounty hunter also said he received requests to get involved in the search for Raul Gomez-Garcia, the man who shot and killed Denver Police Detective Donnie Young. Chapman said he would not get involved unless specifically asked by police.
He now lives in Hawaii, where he is being held under house arrest until that extradition.
The flurry of legal activity in the case comes just the terms of limitations on prosecuting Chapman is about to expire.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

I certainly hope something good happens here for the Dog.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally, I think if he violated Mexican law, was arrested and jumped bond, he has to go back and stand before a judge. Otherwise what makes him any better than those he captures?


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Vendikarr said:


> Personally, I think if he violated Mexican law, was arrested and jumped bond, he has to go back and stand before a judge. Otherwise what makes him any better than those he captures?


Agreed


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Vendikarr said:


> Otherwise what makes him any better than those he captures?


Because it was Mexican law which hides criminals and offers safe haven for them.

BTW, he captured an 86 time rapist.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Just because he does good, doesn't mean he is above the law, in this country or another. If you do the crime, you should be prepared to do the time.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I would put him on a bus, along with all the people from Mexico who are breaking the law here and send them all back. If you are going to say we should enforce the law.......


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

timr_42 said:


> I would put him on a bus, along with all the people from Mexico who are breaking the law here and send them all back. If you are going to say we should enforce the law.......


But wasn't Dog doing this in conjunction with Mexican and US authorities? Thats what I was under the impression was happening. Then they come back and want him arrested? Seems strange to me. That would be like going under cover for the police to make a drug sale, then the police arresting you.


----------



## awsam007 (Apr 23, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> Personally, I think if he violated Mexican law, was arrested and jumped bond, he has to go back and stand before a judge. Otherwise what makes him any better than those he captures?


According to the Dog special on A&E, Dog didn't jump bond. Mexican authorities released him. They should drop the charges. He didn't do anything wrong. He did something very right. Andrew Luster needed to be captured and U.S. authorities weren't getting the job done. Kudos to the DOG!


----------



## glassdude007 (Oct 16, 2006)

awsam007 said:


> According to the Dog special on A&E, Dog didn't jump bond. Mexican authorities released him. They should drop the charges. He didn't do anything wrong. He did something very right. Andrew Luster needed to be captured and U.S. authorities weren't getting the job done. Kudos to the DOG!


this is correct but then the SCUMBAG luster retained some attorny to reviw the case/charges to give dog a hard time thats the way i understood the charges.....
 FREE THE DOG.......


----------

